

BitVegas: Bitcoin Casino in Minecraft - obiefernandez
http://bitvegas.net/

======
switch33
How can this possibly be safe for bitcoiners? There are a lot of minecraft
hacks out there.

~~~
Anywhich
All the meaningful transaction are likely done through another server. Mine
craft is just a way to interact but once you select your bet that could be
sent to another server to log your bet and that server could send the results
of your bet back. So your account size in mine craft doesn't matter. Also mine
craft wouldn't know ahead of time the correct answers. Which also explains the
delay in the video when digging for mines. All that matters is that log
recorded on the other server for payment, so mine craft is only serving as a
Interface to place bets and see results.

